# European Panels/Antler Panels



## HUNTERMICHIGAN (Nov 22, 2009)

*FOR SALE*

Three of each type of panel available. Free shipping on orders of three or more panels. Prices are as follows.

Oak European Panels $12 each
Oak Antler Panels $10 each
White Pine European Panels $9 each
White Pine Antler Panels $7 each

*** All panels are stained. Polyurethane available upon request at additional $1 per panel charge.


----------

